# Muzzleloader question



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I switched from black powder to triple seven powder years ago. Never a problem. Last year I bought some triple seven pellets. Twice now I have had an ignition issue for lack of a better term. The primer goes off but rather than a bang I hear a woosh sound. The bullet has left the barrel but the target 40 yards down range is untouched. What is happening and what is causing it?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like the pellets arent igniting and not burning ?? Im no expert and i prefer powder over pellets


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

deflagration instead of explosion. Check the flash hole for obstruction. Check for oil somewhere. Try a different lot of pellets with the primers. Try a different lot of primers with the pellets. Change both.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What kind of rifle?
And what primers and boolit?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I quit the pellets and stayed with powder also. Much more consistent for me. Pellets were all over the place.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

fastwater said:


> What kind of rifle?
> And what primers and boolit?





fastwater said:


> What kind of rifle?
> And what primers and boolit?


Powerbelts, Remington 209 primers, CVA Optima.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

check the caliber of the bullet you're using .... Make sure it matches the rifle....and yes, i know how stupid That sounds.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Powerbelts, Remington 209 primers, CVA Optima.


 Interesting let us know what you get figured out. I've always uses powder


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Powerbelts, Remington 209 primers, CVA Optima.


I use the same set up but after having some accuracy issues with pioneer mountain powder i switched to blackhorn 209 it's the best propellant i have ever used


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mike, any idea how old the pellets are? Agree with everyone above that it is ignition problem? Maybe a bad "batch" of pellets? Maybe let a buddy shoot the pellets in his ML to see if he has same problems? Process of elimination. Let us know what the trouble was if you find out.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> Mike, any idea how old the pellets are? Agree with everyone above that it is ignition problem? Maybe a bad "batch" of pellets? Maybe let a buddy shoot the pellets in his ML to see if he has same problems? Process of elimination. Let us know what the trouble was if you find out.


I bought them a year and a half ago. I didn't think to store them in an air tight container. Just shot a few then left them in the original box. May be they absorbed moisture. I may try sun drying them on a day when we have low humidity and see if that works. Good idea of trying them in a buddies Ml.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

9Left said:


> check the caliber of the bullet you're using .... Make sure it matches the rifle....and yes, i know how stupid That sounds.


Sound like something I could do... been known to make some dumb mistakes at times... this time though I do have the correct bullet caliber.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

My bet is you got a bad batch of pellets. Buddy did that two years ago. Bought a new pack and solved his problem


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Would do as advised above and try some new pellets.
Also...make sure the flash channel and flash hole is very clean in your breech plug.
Don't remember size of drill bit used to clean the old Optima breech plug flash channel. Maybe 1/8" or 7/64". Clean the flash hole with a torch tip cleaner.
Actually ended up enlarging the flash hole in my old style Optima plug to .032 for better ignition with pellets.
Obviously clean breech plug is important shooting loose powder but since pellets burn from the inside out...it's extremely important with the pellets that a full flame goes through both small holes of both pellets.
Which brings up another point....seating pressure.
Since the pellets burn from the inside out through the small holes in the pellets..seat the charge too hard and crush/crack/chip the pellet/pellets collapsing or even partially blocking those small holes(especially hole in the first pellet...there's a real good chance that neither...or just one pellet may ignite. Or you may just get a fizzle.
And with shooting loose fitting Powerbelts with them just sealing on the very base...not seating them tight enough it's possible for too much blow by around the plastic base for any kind of consistant accuracy.
Sooo...at the risk of getting flamed by those using the Powerbelts with pellets and swear by that setup...IMO...there's far better bullets(especially when talking terminal performance) and far better propellants to use than pellets for both accuracy and dependability.

Getting the new BH 209 breech plug, switching to Blackhorn 209,a hot primer such as CCI or Federal shotgun primers and you'll be amazed at the difference in consistent reliability, accuracy with much less carbon buildup. Go to a nice all copper bullet like the Barnes and you'll be impressed by not only the accuracy but fantastic terminal performance.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Everything that FW just said, especially cleaning breech plug by hand turning a drill bit. 1/8 bit for cva.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wanted to add most standard CVA and TC are 1/8 . I don’t know about the ones designed for BH 209


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks to all that took time of offer thoughts. Wanted to follow-up and let ya know what I determined. I figured the easiest step to take first would be to clear out the breach hole. I used a thin wire and was amazed at how much I was able to open it up. Had built up over the years I guess. Bottom line I finally got back to the range this morning... problem solved. Bullseye! I still think I will be going back to powder. I will let the wife shoot the pellets.


----------

